# PPI anyhone?



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

I prefer the PPI bodywork to some of the others I've seen lately but
can't say I know anyone that has tried to install/fit their pieces together..... I'm guessing it's like most body kits, a bit of trimming here and there.
this writeup was done a while back... not sure how I missed it
the first time around.








http://fourtitude.rely.net/cgi.../1111
I'm not gettin any bodywork done soon but thought
I'd throw this out for everyone since I don't see PPI gettin repped much around here.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: PPI anyhone? (exboy99)*


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: PPI anyhone? (TTurboNegro)*

lol.... I was there and walked around that car but
for some reason didn't notice the rear.......
wasn't this car like 4 booths down from you?
thanks for refreshing my memory.


----------



## DCIdevil (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: PPI anyhone? (exboy99)*

i wish we had a PPI retailer in north america..








someone please correct me if im wrong


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

There's a guy on cardomain who has this too... does anybody have any idea how we can get it?


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (splitsecond)*








I just noticed....
the PPI bodywork must require the BBS LM's
that's crazy eh? They're the wheels I want
but I don't really have the dough this season
for em.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

ai design..which i think is in NY


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

PPI is really expensive.. Like the spoiler on the orange car cost $1800.. front is like 1200 or so.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_







I just noticed....
the PPI bodywork must require the BBS LM's
that's crazy eh? They're the wheels I want
but I don't really have the dough this season
for em.

There is no way any body kit from any company for any car requires certain wheels


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: PPI anyhone? (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_lol.... I was there and walked around that car but
for some reason didn't notice the rear.......
wasn't this car like 4 booths down from you?
thanks for refreshing my memory.

yea somewhere close...that car is ill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

that wouldn't make any sense...how can a body determine what kinda wheels u can run...you're absolutely foolish if u believe that


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
There is no way any body kit from any company for any car requires certain wheels

its called sarcasm.


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

Actually I don't think those are LMs on the white car.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*








I was joking.
if you've been to any shows this season
you'd have noticed that LM's are EVERYWHERE
they're hot... and pricey....all the wheels I like
are expensive........it's just wild to see soo many
people rockin those money BBS's








.... and you're right.... the VAG motorsports car might be rocking something else.... it's slightly diff now that i look close. 
what's that wheel then?


_Modified by exboy99 at 6:04 PM 8-8-2007_


----------



## Eduard Pogea (May 31, 2004)

*Re: PPI anyhone? (DCIdevil)*

Hi Guys,
please understand, that i have to clear something here.
You can get the original Products in the States! The OEM Manufacturer and the real developer is POGEA RACING - http://www.pogea-racing.com. We sold more than 600 Units of this Bodykit worldwide. PPI (there is a huge background story!) copied the Bodykit and sells GFK Copies. We sell PEC, Tüv approved and Crash Tested - PEC is the most modern material in the Automotive sector at this time. Please Contact http://www.aidesign.com - Talk to Chris. He is there to answer you any questions concerning the Products. I also wrote an email to fourtitude which was not replied. For more than 200 Customer Car Pictures visit the Showroom on our Website. We also sold to the President of Ukraine!!
Here you have some Pictures of the Original:























(Titanium Grille)







(S-Line Grille)

HERE IS A VERY HUGE SELECTION OF POGEA RACING PRODUCTS:
The Onlineshop (Shipping Worldwide!!) http://www.pogea-gmbh.com 

There are 12 different Ways to finish the Frontbumper. 6 to finish the Rearbumper. Everything is available at AI Design 
Ai Design
Chris
64 Marbledale Road
Tuckahoe, NY 10707
Tel: 914-779-9000
Fax: 914-779-5889
Email: [email protected]
Thanks for your Time!
Eduard Pogea
Founder / President of Pogea Racing GmbH
_Modified by Eduard Pogea at 11:16 AM 8-11-2007_


_Modified by Eduard Pogea at 2:17 PM 8/15/2007_


----------



## Eduard Pogea (May 31, 2004)

*Re: PPI anyhone? (Eduard Pogea)*

By the Way and just to let you know, we finished the Prototyping of our NEW TT MK2 Model, called the HUSTTLER: Here are the latest Prototype Pictures. I hope this will be also copied by PPI















Short description:
Pogea Racing GT.Front
Audi S6 LED Daylights
Carbonfibre or Phantom Black Samurai Spoiler lip
2 or 4 Foglights (Not on Pictures)
R8 Slits
Material PEC or REAL CF (The whole Front)
Airducts for other Models
Sideskirts, Fenders, Rear Bumper and Spoiler are in progress...
Pogea comes with the HusTTler Cars (3 Coupés and 1 Roadster) to the Essen Motorshow (approx 450hp - 650hp!! ((Garrett Turbo on a V6). We also have Rear Carbon lenses and Exhaust Systems finished.... All available through Ai Design / NY.
Eduard Pogea




























_Modified by Eduard Pogea at 11:37 AM 8-11-2007_


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

hmm I cant read anything on the site..have an english version?


----------



## Eduard Pogea (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (sims159915)*

http://www.pogea-racing.com
and then press ENGLISH


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah but when i go to the shopping section it takes me to a page that isnt in english


----------



## Eduard Pogea (May 31, 2004)

Thats right. But for this case you can use the email. I will answer all your questions. BTW we are going to have any of the products in the US the next weeks. AND The US Price might not be too different to the Euro Price. We are trying to match the pricing. We´ll see...


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: PPI anyhone? (exboy99)*

interesting, definitly keep us updated on pricing and availability here in the US. I had contacted GMG racing 3 times no without any type of response other then "we will get back to you". If pricing works out, especially on a close 1:1 to the euro I bet lots of people are interested, myself included.
Also interesting to see you guys have the brackets to bolt up porsche calipers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eduard Pogea (May 31, 2004)

*Re: PPI anyhone? (chaugner)*

Well i heard, that GMG Racing ordered 3 Fronts for themselves - but maybe i am wrong, it was something with racing








Whatever, fact is, that i can promise, that i will not raise the price on the US-Endcustomer. Let´s try something. Please write your requests in an Email and i will get back to you with Pricing including shipping. I can Bounce a little with the price and make it nearly the same Price incl. Shipping and Customs/Duty. Just try.

Eduard


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

So what will be the price in USD for the rear bumper? That page is in German and there are three different prices next to a picture of the bumper... I can't tell which is which.


----------



## Eduard Pogea (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (splitsecond)*

Look,
lets make some examples:
4S Style Heckschürze Kit (This is the complete Kit which includes-->)
Audi TT Heckschürze Pogea Racing 4S Style
Rearkit beinhält: 
1x Heckschürze 4S Style roh (Rear Bumper 4S Stlye raw)
1x Blende rot mit Pogea Racing Logo (1 Lense red with Pogea Racing Logo)
1x Kennzeichenbeleuchtungsset (Licence Plate Lightning Set)
4x Kunststoffstege für Airflap (Slits on both sides in Plastic black)
2x Airflap für Montage hinter der Schürze (Airflaps underneath the Bumper in black) 
Price in Germany is 899€ --> todays rate 1.230,9555 (this is the promise) + i add another discount. that means 1200 dollars straight - no matter what the rate is. Now it depends on where i need to ship it. THIS is the pricing. Shipping might be between 100 - 250 US Dollars. I am not sure about this, please let me find out. If you are a fedex or an ups client it might cost less.
So basically this was the promise: Any price off our website, convert it to Dollars, than drop anything under 50 Dollars (for example if it is 1339USD make 1300) if it is 1375 make 1350 (do you understand?).
If you order for example 4 Bumpers i could ship them alltogehter and the 4 customers share the cost. At 200 Euros you split this in 4 and you´ll have approx 80USD fopr shipping.

What do you think?


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (Eduard Pogea)*

next summer there could be a MESS of these
bodykits around. 
it's nice to see Ed posting here and offering
to help with deals to us. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so who's gonna be first to place an order?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

i've emailed your site before about the LED turn signals/parking lights and got no replay...how much are they? I even posted a link to your site on a recent thread about LED parking lights...


----------



## Eduard Pogea (May 31, 2004)

AI Design received our price list today. Matt and Chris will decide about the quantity of orders and the parts that will be in stock.
Please contact them – from this day on – for orders. I will still be here for your questions!! Thank you!
My personal Email is [email protected]


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

Does anybody know if AI design will ever finish their website? It's been "coming soon" for months now.


----------



## Eduard Pogea (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (splitsecond)*

Ai Design´s Website works fine and it is full of stuff!
http://www.aidesign.com
Try it. Skip the Intro and enter the site. Trust me it works!


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Eduard Pogea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eduard Pogea* »_Ai Design´s Website works fine and it is full of stuff!
http://www.aidesign.com
Try it. Skip the Intro and enter the site. Trust me it works!

When you actually try to get to one of the products, it says "coming soon." For example, if you click on "exterior styling" and then "aerodynamics," no actual products show up.


----------



## Eduard Pogea (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (splitsecond)*

Ok, now i understand.
I contacted Chris because of this. Why are you not writing them an email and ask direct? What do you need? Can I help you out with something?


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

I just figured that since it said "coming soon," that means that it's actually coming soon. There's nothing specific that I want to order at the moment, but I did want to browse their selection.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

you can help me with a price on the LED blinkers!


----------



## JumpalTurbo5 (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

White TT looks great!


----------



## Eduard Pogea (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

Pretty much like USD300.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

thank you


----------

